# Has anyone met any of the musicians at a concert or recital?



## Judith

As I recently posted, I met Steven Isserlis in Harrogate at his recital with Connie Shih., Got his autograph and had a chat. Really nice.
Also met pianist Boris Giltburg at a concert in Leeds, beginning of the year. Also nice!!


----------



## LarryShone

Judith said:


> As I recently posted, I met Steven Isserlis in Harrogate at his recital with Connie Shih., Got his autograph and had a chat. Really nice.
> Also met pianist Boris Giltburg at a concert in Leeds, beginning of the year. Also nice!!


I had a twitter post liked by Steven Isserlis if that counts...


----------



## Judith

LarryShone said:


> I had a twitter post liked by Steven Isserlis if that counts...


I have also had two Lang Lang likes on Facebook


----------



## Templeton

I met the violinist, Augustin Hadelich, after his recent concert at the Bridgewater Hall. I was with my thirteen year old daughter, who is learning to play the violin, so thought that it would be quite a nice experience for her. Whilst she appreciated his performance, he was, unfortunately, rather abrupt and unfriendly, when we met him afterwards. Maybe he was just having a bad evening.


----------



## Fletcher

I recently met Rene Jacobs after a performance of Haydn's _The Creation_ in Brussels, had a discussion comparing it to Haydn's later oratorio _The Seasons_. Sadly forgot to take my score for him to sign!


----------



## Pugg

I've seen several pianist and artist last year, the only one I deed have a meet and greet was Renée fleming.
The others, always late and have to go back from Amsterdam to Rotterdam late at night .


----------



## Guest

I've met dozens, but to name a few: Lazar Berman, Yevgeny Sudbin, Denis Matsuev, Daniil Trifonov, Yo Yo Ma, Itzhak Perlman, Melos String Quartet, Juilliard SQ, Alexei Sultanov, Bela Davidovich, Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Ruth Laredo, Esa-Pekka Salonoen...the list goes on and on.


----------



## LarryShone

Judith said:


> I have also had two Lang Lang likes on Facebook


One of my instagram works got liked by an animator at LucasArts


----------



## Bellinilover

I've never met an opera singer to speak to. However, I did once see the baritone Thomas Hampson as he exited the Kennedy Center in Washington, DC. This occurred during the day, and apparently he was leaving after a rehearsal for a recital he was giving there (I didn't go to the recital; I was at the Kennedy Center for something else). I only saw him for a few seconds, but I recognized him right away.


----------



## Pugg

Bellinilover said:


> I've never met an opera singer to speak to. However, I did once see the baritone Thomas Hampson as he exited the Kennedy Center in Washington, DC. This occurred during the day, and apparently he was leaving after a rehearsal for a recital he was giving there (I didn't go to the recital; I was at the Kennedy Center for something else). I only saw him for a few seconds, but I recognized him right away.


I had that with Dame Kiri te Kanwa when  she did a tour in Holland, she saw that I recognised her and smiled lovely.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

OK, I used to play snooker with Mincho Mincheff (violinist, Bulgarian...OK, not famous), and once got drunk at a party with Peter Donohoe before he was famous. 
Oh yes, and many years ago I used to go birdwatching with an elderly woman, former conductor, who was a good chum of Adrian Boult and would go all misty-eyed at the mention of him. Sweet.


----------



## jormaple

I shook hands with Maestro Charles Dutoit at Teatro Colon, Buenos Aires in 2007 after he conducted a great performance of Wagner's Die Walküre ....and last year I got a autograph by Evgeny Kissin also at Teatro Colon after an unforgettable rendition of Mozart and Beethoven sonatas plus a varied repertoire of Spanish sparkling music........)


----------



## Pugg

jormaple said:


> I shook hands with Maestro Charles Dutoit at Teatro Colon, Buenos Aires in 2007 after he conducted a great performance of Wagner's Die Walküre ....and last year I got a autograph by Evgeny Kissin also at Teatro Colon after an unforgettable rendition of Mozart and Beethoven sonatas plus a varied repertoire of Spanish sparkling music........)


Ohhh, bless ...........................


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> As I recently posted, I met Steven Isserlis in Harrogate at his recital with Connie Shih., Got his autograph and had a chat. Really nice.
> Also met pianist Boris Giltburg at a concert in Leeds, beginning of the year. Also nice!!


Further to my original post, seeing Steven and Connie again in Leeds in November.


----------



## arpeggio

If one attends the right music festival one can meet all sorts of musicians. In festivals the artists frequently mingle with the audience.

At the 2016 Ojai Festival I met Kaija Saariaho. Very nice lady.

At the 2016 Staunton festival I met and had friendly discussions with several composers and musicians. Link to the artists who appeared at Staunton: http://www.stauntonmusicfestival.org/artists/


----------



## starthrower

I should have said hello to trumpeter Peter Evans last night. He is an amazing musician. Maybe I'll meet some musicians this Thursday night at the chamber music concert? The Borromeo String Quartet will be in town.


----------



## Pugg

I just remember I met Joseph Moog the piano player, fascinating personalty, and very kind.


----------



## jegreenwood

Among other things, a few years back, I hosted a dinner for the Tokyo String Quartet and Sabine Meyer.


----------



## znapschatz

jegreenwood said:


> Among other things, a few years back, I hosted a dinner for the Tokyo String Quartet and Sabine Meyer.


After the Budapest, my favorite string quartet in the world!


----------



## znapschatz

Dozens. Jerome Hines (I was a super in a production of Boris Godunov), Sir Thomas Beecham, clarinetist Eddie Daniels (stayed at his New Mexico home a few days, our wives are long time friends), all members of the Modern Jazz Quartet, (more later...)


----------



## jegreenwood

znapschatz said:


> Dozens. Jerome Hines (I was a super in a production of Boris Godunov), Sir Thomas Beecham, clarinetist Eddie Daniels (stayed at his New Mexico home a few days, our wives are long time friends), all members of the Modern Jazz Quartet, (more later...)


I got to meet MJQ as well. One of my favorite quartets.


----------



## Vaneyes

Muti in Salzburg. Katsaris in Vancouver. Both very nice.


----------



## KirbyH

Gerard Schwarz gave a lecture at my university my junior year, and afterwards I got to shake his hand and talk about the recording industry. Had the hour not been late and Mr. Schwarz needed to leave, we probably would have been there all night. Very cordial, interesting man.


----------



## 38157

I met Rolando Villazon after the concert he did with Cecilia Bartoli at the Barbican last year. He was stuffed up with cold, and hung around so I could take a picture of him with my then-girlfriend (I enjoyed the concert, but I'm not a great fan of old repertoire, so I don't personally follow either Villazon or Bartoli, so I personally didn't bother with photos or autographs or whatever else). He seemed like a nice guy, but I did mistake him for Rowan Atkinson at first...

I met John Zorn in 2013 when he did a few concerts in Huddersfield, although it was brief - it was right before Arditti Quartet played some of his stuff (good performance, but Arditti was doing a lot of sniffling), he went to de-occupy his bladder and was leaving the toilets as I was about to enter - but I didn't go beyond a simple acknowledgment, as it was getting pretty close to the performance - Zorn's a man for whom I have many questions, and there was no time for anything more than insipid pleasantries.

I wanted to meet Penderecki when I saw him in Manchester, and then London, but sadly, it was not to be. Got a front row seat at the Royal Festival Hall, though, so I got to see the little man wave his arms around up close!


----------



## Guest

How could I have omitted Birgit Nilsson? She was extremely charming--such a great laugh!


----------



## znapschatz

Kontrapunctus said:


> How could I have omitted Birgit Nilsson? She was extremely charming--such a great laugh!


Oh, you lucky! How I would have loved to have met Birgit Nilsson! My favorite dramatic soprano of all time, and Brünnhilde in *Die Valküre* at the old Met in the first live opera I ever saw. She had me from "Yo."


----------



## Guest

znapschatz said:


> Oh, you lucky! How I would have loved to have met Birgit Nilsson! My favorite dramatic soprano of all time, and Brünnhilde in *Die Valküre* at the old Met in the first live opera I ever saw. She had me from "Yo."


Yes, I was! She even autographed my program, dated November 18, 1979. She sang the immolation scene from _Gotterdammerung_, Liebestode from T_risan und Isolde_, and the final scene from _Salome_. For an encore she performed "Hojotoho!" from _Die Walkure_ and held the final note as if she "rode" off stage on her "horse"! I thought the audience response was literally going to raise the roof!


----------



## jegreenwood

KirbyH said:


> Gerard Schwarz gave a lecture at my university my junior year, and afterwards I got to shake his hand and talk about the recording industry. Had the hour not been late and Mr. Schwarz needed to leave, we probably would have been there all night. Very cordial, interesting man.


I was involved with the 92nd St. Y while Gerard Schwarz was conductor of the Y Chamber Orchestra, later the New York Chamber Symphony (which, not coincidently, did an album with the Modern Jazz Quartet during the time in question). I met him on a number of occasions.


----------



## znapschatz

(to continue)

But most of my access later was due to being a photographer/photojournalist/journalist/activist in Los Angeles during the 1960s and '70s. Many were pop, folk and other genre musicians: Cass Elliot, Gene Clark, Country Joe, Grace Slick, Mike Nesmith, Pete Seeger, Arlo Guthrie, Eartha Kitt (really, I need to download my memory or go through my files before completing this.)

Meanwhile, I mentioned this thread to my wife and asked whom she had met while in L.A. before we had got together. Her long list, _which I learned for the first time_, included George London, Jan Peerce, Jerome Hines, Eileen Farrell, Marilyn Horne, Paul Robeson, Brian Sullivan, Leopold Stokowski and Igor Stravinsky!

Leslie was a child then. Her father, Lee Wintner, was a bass baritone who performed frequently in Hollywood Bowl concerts, many of which were sponsored by Warner Brothers, for which he also appeared in films as an extra and/or voice in several of their productions. A sweet and personable girl, she met and charmed many of the guests and performers backstage.

Stravinsky, then under contract to WB, was present at one concert in which some of his music was featured. In the "green room," Leslie was introduced to him and they had a brief chat. He signed an autograph for her, which Leslie said is still somewhere amongst _the piles of stuff that accumulates_, but lots of luck finding it. She was 6 years old at the time.

Update: Now she tells me she sat on Stravinsky's knee  ! Yow! Can this marriage be saved? 

Another update: Jan Peerce called her up and sang Happy Birthday to her. Oh, my head!


----------



## GraemeG

I used to be on the Sydney SO Youth Concert Series subscribers committee here in Sydney back in the 80s. We hosted receptions for musicians after concerts; I drove Zdenek Macal & his wife from the Sydney Opera House out to Randwick one night. We had Nigel Kennedy at a reception too. I used to go backstage at the SOH; there wasn't security in those days. A group of us had a chat with Neville Marriner when we toured here with the Minnesota Orchestra. I have a heap of autographed programmes from those days still sitting around somewhere. I also personally had CDs autographed by Gidon Kremer, Jorge Bolet, Wolfram Christ (another car passenger!), Peter Hurford, Charles Mackerras & Arvo Part.
I've also played (orchestrally) with a few people over the years, most notably Wanda Wilkomirksa, but also with some names who'll be big (or bigger) in years to come: Simon Tedeschi, Amy Dickson, Alexander Gavrylyuk...
cheers
GG


----------



## znapschatz

jormaple said:


> *I shook hands with Maestro Charles Dutoit at Teatro Colon, Buenos Aires in 2007 after he conducted a great performance of Wagner's Die Walküre* ....and last year I got a autograph by Evgeny Kissin also at Teatro Colon after an unforgettable rendition of Mozart and Beethoven sonatas plus a varied repertoire of Spanish sparkling music........)


Was it a firm hand shake? It's a wonder he had any hand strength left after an evening of such heavy duty conducting.


----------



## Judith

GraemeG said:


> I used to be on the Sydney SO Youth Concert Series subscribers committee here in Sydney back in the 80s. We hosted receptions for musicians after concerts; I drove Zdenek Macal & his wife from the Sydney Opera House out to Randwick one night. We had Nigel Kennedy at a reception too. I used to go backstage at the SOH; there wasn't security in those days. A group of us had a chat with Neville Marriner when we toured here with the Minnesota Orchestra. I have a heap of autographed programmes from those days still sitting around somewhere. I also personally had CDs autographed by Gidon Kremer, Jorge Bolet, Wolfram Christ (another car passenger!), Peter Hurford, Charles Mackerras & Arvo Part.
> I've also played (orchestrally) with a few people over the years, most notably Wanda Wilkomirksa, but also with some names who'll be big (or bigger) in years to come: Simon Tedeschi, Amy Dickson, Alexander Gavrylyuk...
> cheers
> GG


I would have liked to have met Neville Marriner as he conducted my favourite orchestra -Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## znapschatz

Judith said:


> I would have liked to have met Neville Marriner as he conducted my favourite orchestra -Academy of St Martin in the Fields


I always liked the name of that orchestra, but on a trip to London, discovered it wasn't actually fields, as I had envisioned  . Guess I still had some growing up to do.


----------



## Judith

znapschatz said:


> I always liked the name of that orchestra, but on a trip to London, discovered it wasn't actually fields, as I had envisioned  . Guess I still had some growing up to do.


They are named after a church in Trafalger Square where they originated!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If it counts, I turned pages for Stephen de Pledge. Lovely chap.


----------



## 38157

I also saw a mate of mine sing in the choir that Penderecki conducted in Manchester. Wish I could say I'd gigged with a legend like that. I think that was last year, if not the year before. It was a good concert, and I was lucky enough to catch old Krzysztof later that year in London (this time without my mate Kamil in the choir - in fact, there was no choir at all that time)


----------



## Radames

Only 3. Last year I said hi to David Kim - Philadelphia Orchestra 1st Violin after he played a concert with the NH Phil. A few years back I got an autograph of Alexander Kobrin after a recital. Also have Joyce Yang's autograph after one of her recitals. I want to get her autograph again after I get a recording of the Torke piano concerto that she premiere last year in Albany. A recording will come out eventually.


----------



## Judith

Met Steven Isserlis again at a recital with Connie Shih in Leeds last Tuesday. He remembered me from before at the recital in Harrogate and got another autograph too.
He is a really lovely person and a wonderful Cellist!!


----------



## boggit

While the Florestan Trio had their annual Florestan Festival at Peasmarsh I became a Friend - this gave access to the wonderful Christmas parties where the Trio would play then chat to everyone. Also, at each festival there was a Friends event with drinks and the opportunity for a chat. One of my daughters had recently started playing the 'cello so talking to Richard Lester at length was inspirational for her. Since the demise of the Florestan, Richard and Anthony Marwood continued - renaming the festival as the Peasmarsh Festival - and the tradition of Christmas parties continues. Off to Fairlight Hall next month - Richard and Anthony will play, there will be drinks and canapés - sponsor a band!!


----------



## DavidA

Met Stephen Kovacevich Yeats ago and he signed my programme


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I cannot remember the exact date, but sometime about 40 years ago while vacationing in England and Scotland I attended a concert at Usher Hall in Edinburgh. The headline performer was Martha Argerich, and the experience of watching and listening to her play was wonderful. After the concert finished, I went into a drug store across the street from the hall. After going through one aisle, I turned to walk down another. As I looked up, my eyes caught those of a strikingly attractive woman. I immediately recognized her as Martha Argerich. We exchanged smiles, and continued on our separate ways. I doubt I will ever forget that special moment.


----------



## Bettina

Haydn67 said:


> I cannot remember the exact date, but sometime about 40 years ago while vacationing in England and Scotland I attended a concert at Usher Hall in Edinburgh. The headline performer was Martha Argerich, and the experience of watching and listening to her play was wonderful. After the concert finished, I went into a drug store across the street from the hall. After going through one aisle, I turned to walk down another. As I looked up, my eyes caught those of a strikingly attractive woman. I immediately recognized her as Martha Argerich. We exchanged smiles, and continued on our separate ways. I doubt I will ever forget that special moment.


What an exciting moment! Why didn't you ask for her autograph? Did you feel like it would be an invasion of her privacy?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> What an exciting moment! Why didn't you ask for her autograph? Did you feel like it would be an invasion of her privacy?


Some folks can be shy that way.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Some folks can be shy that way.


Good point. I tend to be pretty forward (!) but even I might be intimidated if I unexpectedly ran into a classical celebrity. Nothing like that has ever happened to me...there aren't many classical celebrities roaming the aisles here in Davis!


----------



## hpowders

I've frequently attended the Sarasota Music Festival during the summer and one sits elbow to elbow with Joseph Silverstein, former Concertmaster of the Boston Symphony along with current principal oboe, horn and clarinet of the Cleveland Orchestra among others. The musicians are friendly and accessible.

Once I offered to give a g string to a pretty female concertmaster. She was not amused.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Good point. I tend to be pretty forward (!) but even I might be intimidated if I unexpectedly ran into a classical celebrity. Nothing like that has ever happened to me...there aren't many classical celebrities roaming the aisles here in Davis!


I really like the casual atmosphere of the Sarasota Music Festival-mostly chamber music performances by students at the top music schools. No ties. No jackets.

I sat through one entire concert with Joseph Silverstein, the former concertmaster of the Boston Symphony sitting on my left. I was waiting for him to ask "Aren't you that pithy poster from Talk Classical?" I guess he was intimidated, because he simply just sat there as if he didn't know who I was.

Great acting, Joseph Silverstein!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Bettina said:


> What an exciting moment! Why didn't you ask for her autograph? Did you feel like it would be an invasion of her privacy?


Actually, asking her for an autograph or feeling it would have constituted an invasion of her privacy never really entered my mind. Even after all these years, I still see the experience as a bewitching one, just as I left it.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Bettina said:


> Good point. I tend to be pretty forward (!) but even I might be intimidated if I unexpectedly ran into a classical celebrity. Nothing like that has ever happened to me...there aren't many classical celebrities roaming the aisles here in Davis!


I haven't had much difficulty in this respect. Pretty forward myself.


----------



## david johnson

Two performers I recall meeting after their concerts are Jimmy McPartland (jazz cornetist who worked with Bix Beiderbecke), and Seymour Rosenfeld (Philadelphia Orchestra trumpet section and composer of good method books). Both were older and very polite when I met them. I out short meeting, Rosenfeld is the one who taught me that the 'mouthpiece gurus' do not always know whereof they speak. Our trumpet talk had turned to mouthpieces as it often does between players. He reached in his coat pocket and produced an old rough-looking mouthpiece with a Lucite rim. "This is what I always use," he said with a smile. I realized that if a player who had helped anchor the Philadelphia section for decades didn't waste time chasing the lasted platinum-plated, atomic powered, laser cut. multidimensional, leadpipe-integrated mouthpiece...I probably did not need to do it either.


----------



## fluteman

I've been fortunate to meet many behind the scenes and after concerts, starting with Leopold Stokowski when I was a little tyke. As a fluteman, I can report that the late Jean-Pierre Rampal was, and the still kicking Sir James Galway is, friendly and accessible.


----------



## Krummhorn

At most all organ concerts audience members are invited to meet the performer as well as peruse the instrument (looking only, never playing, as that would be in bad taste). Often times there is a reception afterwards or a dinner gathering prior to the concert. 

After a Cameron Carpenter (organ) program locally, the organists who were in attendance were encouraged to come up on stage to meet Cameron and were treated to a very detailed explanation and demonstration of his touring instrument.


----------



## Becca

Krummhorn said:


> After a Cameron Carpenter (organ) program locally, the organists who were in attendance were encouraged to come up on stage to meet Cameron and were treated to a very detailed explanation and demonstration of his touring instrument.


As an organist, what is your opinion of Carpenter?


----------



## GodotsArrived

Many, but the most memorable of them by far was after a Chicago Symphony concert at the Kennedy Center in Washington, DC. Living in the States at the time and working in the arts, we knew the stage door person. He was, in fact, a colleague of mine in his proper job who did the door work part time. After the concert, Mahler 9, the GF and I went to say "hello" and have a chat with him before making our way home.

As we stood there discussing the weather, work, and whatever else one of Sir Georg Solti's personal staff (he had conducted the concert) emerged and simply presumed we were autograph collecters waiting or hoping to see the maestro. He asked us to wait and said he'd let us know if it was possible. Obviously, we made no move to correct his mis-assumption.

About five minutes later he duly re-emerged and said "Maestro Solti will see you now." We were taken into his dressing room, sat on the sofa beside him, given a cup of tea and he instantly took a shine to the GF. We discussed the performance at some length -- we must have been with him for the better part of half an hour -- and periodically he'd slide over to the piano behind us to answer our questions with musical examples. We left with his baton.

It was one of the most magical experiences of my life.


----------



## Krummhorn

Becca said:


> As an organist, what is your opinion of Carpenter?


Meticulous player and performer. But there is a bit of showmanship there. Reminds me a lot of the late Virgil Fox - flamboyant performances sometimes with special lighting effects.


----------



## David Phillips

I attended a lecture given by Sir Adrian Boult at the British Institute of Recorded Sound in the 70s. Unfortunately I arrived late just as he was about to begin. All the seats were taken but he insisted on finding me a place. What a gent!


----------



## Pugg

David Phillips said:


> I attended a lecture given by Sir Adrian Boult at the British Institute of Recorded Sound in the 70s. Unfortunately I arrived late just as he was about to begin. All the seats were taken but he insisted on finding me a place. What a gent!


Seen as conductors hate latecomers, it's indeed a gentleman's behaviour.


----------



## distantprommer

Throughout my life (it has been a long one by now), I have met many musicians, performers, conductors and composers. It started when I was a toddler, listening to Rudolf Firkusny, a family friend, practising on our home piano. Later, as a young teenager I was lucky to be able, at the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam, to meet many musical celebrities of the time.

The most famous composer I ever met was Igor Stravinsky. I still remember it very well.


----------

